# What color is this?



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

I've looked up a lot of different colors to match to my girl, Hope, but her color is different from what I've seen anywhere. I've attached the photos, but I'm on my phone so if they don't show up for some reason it might be that.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like a champagne hooded just like my Chai is.  Such a pretty color.


----------



## camygirl (Aug 3, 2015)

I work at an animal rescue league and I am in charge of the descriptions of the dogs before they go on the adoption floor. I call that color champagne or fawn. Very beautiful color.


----------



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

Yay. Thank you both for your help. I think she is very pretty as well. ^-^


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Champagne is a very pale cream color with red eyes. Fawn is an orangey cream color with ruby eyes. This rat appears to be neither from the pictures. It is hard to see what color it is from these pictures. Do you have a clearer one? Perhaps one with either natural light or a camera flash? The marking is called capped. I had a champagne capped once and he was much lighter than your rat.


----------



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

I took some better (hopefully) pictures of Hope. These are taken with flash on my phone. 

































Yes, I gave her a Nilla Wafer. I don't know if they are good for them or not. It's all I had that would make her stop moving. Hopefully one won't hurt her... =/


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

She's a very odd color! She kinda looks mink to me, but not quite. There is a great variation in the mink color, though, so maybe. She is a confusing rat! Haha. I advise looking looking through all the colors listed here: http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm and seeing if you think any look like her in real life. Pictures don't always do rats justice. My official _guess _is mink. I know enough to know that I don't know everything, lol.

Also, This is a champagne: http://www.dapper.com.au/whatchampagne.jpg

And this is a fawn: http://ratvarieties.com/wp-content/uploads/silverfawn-toyah.jpg


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

You knao what? I think she could be a blue mink, a lilac mink or a blue agouti.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

^ I tried to find blue mink pictures, but failed so I didn't want to mention it, but it does look like the blue gene is involved. Maybe blue mink agouti? I thought she looked agouti-ish in the first pictures.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Looks like a poor mink to me.


----------



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

What's a poor mink cagedbirdsinging? That sounds bad. Lol I'm thinking you guys are close to it with the blue agouti or mink.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

"Poor" is used to describe a color or marking that doesn't fit the standards by some of the rat showing clubs. She is saying that it is mink, but a "poorly bred" one as the color doesn't fit the standard for mink.


----------



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

Ohhh okay. Well she probably was poorly bred. She is one of my firsts and I got her at Petsmart. But she is a great rat either way. Love her little personality.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Chaolithe said:


> Ohhh okay. Well she probably was poorly bred. She is one of my firsts and I got her at Petsmart. But she is a great rat either way. Love her little personality.


All three of my dumbos are from Petsmart. For a while, I couldn't make an Oxbow run without coming home with a baby. Petsmart seems to have really unique colors... even if they are poorly bred. I have one from there who has really strange fluffy fur. She always looks like she was pet backwards and she is an odd color that looks brown to some people and gray to others.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

All but a few of my rats have been from a place other than Petsmart, lol. I've never gotten any rats that were _too _unusual from Petsmart. One _may _have been a satin, but a very poor one. She also was a stunning blue, but I've seen that color several times at Petsmart and Petco.

I want to see a picture of that fur thing, Grotesque! Also, is she agouti? Because my mom thinks agouti looks grey and I think agouti looks like a very rich brown, lol.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Chaolithe said:


> What's a poor mink cagedbirdsinging? That sounds bad. Lol I'm thinking you guys are close to it with the blue agouti or mink.


It doesn't mean there's anything wrong with her. It means she's a mink, but her color isn't going to look like what you're Googling because she's not very well-bred.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

FallDeere said:


> All but a few of my rats have been from a place other than Petsmart, lol. I've never gotten any rats that were _too _unusual from Petsmart. One _may _have been a satin, but a very poor one. She also was a stunning blue, but I've seen that color several times at Petsmart and Petco.
> 
> I want to see a picture of that fur thing, Grotesque! Also, is she agouti? Because my mom thinks agouti looks grey and I think agouti looks like a very rich brown, lol.


Her hair isn't quite messed up in this picture but it is the best one where you can see that unusual color.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

That's definitely a mink, Grotesque.  Not too "poor" of one either.


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

Awww Grotesque that is a really good picture of you and your rat


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Thats actually my boyfriend. I just wanted to demonstrate the weird rats that Petco tends to produce. HaHa They are all precious though.


----------

